# Black powder cartridge?



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Anyone out there shot black powder cartridge at all? I've dabbled in it a bit, shooting a trapdoor, and a rolling block .50-70's, shot some targets and dome deer. Also a Sharps .45-70 using the original military. 410 grain bullet. Only shot a sick cow with this one, so far.
The reason I bring this up is that I met a friend the other day who just returned from the Quigly in Forsyth, Mt. I can't imagine shooting buffalo targets at 800-1000 yards with black powder rifles and iron dig hrs. He reported that most of the shooters are older guys. Not much interest from the younger shooters. ( who demand scopes on their moderns space aged ' muzzle loaders' in order to shoot properly! lOL,,eyes must get BETTER with age!)
Anyway, anyone shot any odd ball primitive cartridges and rifles! I guess my biggest wild game was a big old black bear with a round ball harpers Ferry Flintlock, in fairly heavy rain, too. The cow with a BPCR. Not exactly sporting.....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The cow with a BPCR. Not exactly sporting..


A high fence cow hunt? :rollin:


----------

